
The Best Funny And Educational Geek Songs - skorks
http://www.skorks.com/2010/03/the-best-funny-and-educational-geek-songs/
======
char
A favorite of mine not on this list is They Might Be Giants' "Why Does the Sun
Shine?"

Here are the lyrics: [http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/Why-Does-the-Sun-
Shin...](http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/Why-Does-the-Sun-Shine-lyrics-
They-Might-Be-Giants/F5BA299896F93F61482568B100307DEE)

~~~
somebear
I like the updated version, after all, the "Sun is a miasma of incandescent
plasma", rather than "a mass of incandescent gas":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLkGSV9WDMA>

------
petercooper
Not in the list but my vote (on the funny, rather than educational front) goes
to Monzy (<http://www.monzy.com/>) with _So Much Drama in the PhD_. He even
did a gig at Stanford! Audio on YouTube: <http://youtu.be/JimUMZTiAjo>

MC Plus Plus (<http://www.mcplusplus.com/>) is good in the nerdcore rap scene
too.

------
CrazedGeek
I would kindly suggest "The Presidents" by Jonathan Coulton:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdUUywIsIGI>

------
baskinghobo
An oldie but a classic -
[http://content.flashtrackz.com/games/files/internetkilledthe...](http://content.flashtrackz.com/games/files/internetkilledthevideostar.swf)

------
somebear
I must admit, I like this version of Code Monkey better:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYodWEKCuGg>

